# تصنيع الصابون السائل باقل التكاليف وبجوده عاليه



## امير الهوارى (26 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيفيه صناعه الصابون السائل باقل تكاليف 
سعر الكيلو ممكن يصل ل 90 قرش والنتيجه مضمونه والخامات متوفرة فى السوق 
المكونات: لتصنيع 120 لتر صابون .
1- السلفونك 5 كيلو (فاتح او غامق )
2- صودا كاويه من 1750 جرام الى 2000 جرام تقريبا 
3- التكسابون 1500 جرام 
4- تايلوز 150 جرام 
5- ريحه حسب الطلب 
6- لون حسب الطلب 
7- 500 جرام ملح .
الطريقه :- 
يتم اذابه السلفونك فى الماء ويتم التقليب الجيد حتى الازابه التامه .
ثم يتم التعادل بالصودا الكاويه باستخدام ال b.h وافضل تعادل من 6 الى 8 .
ثم اضافه التايلوز المزاب فى اناء ماء .
ويضاف التكسابون ويذاب جيدا ويفضل اضافته مع السلفونك .
ثم اضافه 500 جرام ملح .
ثم الون والرائحه .
​


----------

